# Five Brothers Property Preservation Test



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

Need Info on some questions


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

brezz42 said:


> Need Info on some questions


 *HERE* is my best answer to #17.

I think you are limited to 12 yards on #2 or was it #3?. But that varies in different locations.

Much of this you will just have to research locally, but you can glean some answers *HERE*.

*CLICK HERE* for the *home page* of the Training Site.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2010)

Whats your question??


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Go to:

[email protected]


----------

